# [Bureautique] Copie diagramme OOo Calc [résolu]

## DuF

Bonjour à tous,

Je vous explique rapidement la situation.

J'ai un ordinateur de plongée que je viens enfin de faire fonctionner avec Linux (en gros le noyau le reconnaît et j'arrive à récupérer mes profils de plongée dans un fichier XML) et maintenant j'aimerai pouvoir traiter les données que je récupères.

Après quelques coups de awk par-ci par-là, je récupère les profondeurs associés aux intervalles de temps. N'ayant pas de programme pour traiter ces données, je me suis dit pour l'instant, je vais prendre un tableur et roulez jeunesse. Sauf que...

Quand je fais un diagramme à partir de 2 colonnes (Temps et profondeur, profondeur étant les ordonnées et Temps les abcisses) j'obtiens un chouette diagramme.

Voici enfin le problème => Je n'arrive pas à copier/coller ce diagramme dans Gimp et comme ça fait plus d'un jour que j'essaye, je me suis dit je vais demander de l'aide parce que bon, le ridicule ne tue pas  :Smile:  Mais là pour le coup j'avoue que ça me pose plus de problèmes que bien d'autres trucs hautement plus technique... Et surtout, l'ayant déjà fait pleins de fois au boulot sous plate-forme windows avec Excel et Paint, c'est un peu frustrant là.

NB : Sinon certains connaissent des logiciels capable de sortir des graphiques à partir de successions de valeur, je suis preneur. Étant un besoin totalement nouveau pour moi, je n'y connais rien donc ma question peut paraître naïve.

Edit : J'ai oublié de dire qu'en passant par OOo Draw je peux contourner le problème (Calc => copie OOo Draw => Export au format Image => Ouverture depuis Gimp), mais cela ajoute 2 étapes et ne me parait pas très naturel.Last edited by DuF on Mon Aug 30, 2010 7:55 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## USTruck

Bonjour

Ce n'est pas le cadre qu'il faut sélectionner, double clic pour sélection, puis sélection du graphique à  l'intérieur par un clic et la copier.

Dans Gimp, le coller comme nouvelle image.

----------

## DuF

Bonsoir USTruck,

C'est exactement ça... J'avais tellement l'habitude sur le PC du bureau avec Excel de faire autrement. En même temps je n'avais même pas vu que la zone du graphique était différente de la zone complète du diagramme. Par contre cela m'oblige à refaire la légende car vu qu'elle fait partie du diagramme et non du graphique elle n'est pas copiée/collée dans Gimp. Mais ce point est trivial comparée à ce que je faisais avant en passant par OOo Draw  :Smile: 

Merci beaucoup en tout cas.

----------

## USTruck

Re-Bonjour,

Si je puis me permettre en quoi Gimp est nécessaire ou en quoi Draw ne te fournis pas ce qu'il faut ?

----------

## ghoti

 *DuF wrote:*   

> Par contre cela m'oblige à refaire la légende car vu qu'elle fait partie du diagramme et non du graphique elle n'est pas copiée/collée dans Gimp.

 

Salut,

En fait le diagramme est constitué d'éléments séparés accessibles individuellement (zone de diagramme, graphique, légendes, axes, données ...). 

Tu peux donc tous les copier individuellement lorsque tu es en mode d'édition !

Et, par exemple, en utilisant un calque par élément dans Gimp, ça t'ouvre aussi d'autres perspectives ...  :Wink: 

----------

## DuF

 *USTruck wrote:*   

> Re-Bonjour,
> 
> Si je puis me permettre en quoi Gimp est nécessaire ou en quoi Draw ne te fournis pas ce qu'il faut ?

 

Je pense que l'un ou l'autre pourrait tout à fait répondre au besoin (changement d'orientation verticale, agrément de l'image par éléments, etc.). Donc là c'est juste une question de choix personnel, je n'aime pas trop les outils OOo alors que j'aime bien l'interface de Gimp qui m'est plus familière vu que j'ai souvent fait des petites compos basées sur des mélanges d'images par calques, transparences, etc. Ça peut paraître bizarre mais hier avec Draw je cherchais des fonctions simples de dessins ou bien la signification des symboles de l'interface. Avec Gimp je n'ai pas ce souci.

 *ghoti wrote:*   

> Salut,
> 
> En fait le diagramme est constitué d'éléments séparés accessibles individuellement (zone de diagramme, graphique, légendes, axes, données ...).
> 
> Tu peux donc tous les copier individuellement lorsque tu es en mode d'édition !
> ...

 

Effectivement je copiais systématiquement le fond blanc... j'ai vu hier soir tard que tous les éléments pouvaient se copier et du coup se retrouvait en calque lors de la copie sous Gimp. L'avantage c'est que je me suis fait une sorte de template avec Gimp et maintenant j'insère seulement la zone du diagramme qui m'intéresse, les éléments de légendes, axes, etc. étant les mêmes.

----------

## USTruck

 *DuF wrote:*   

>  *USTruck wrote:*   Re-Bonjour,
> 
> Si je puis me permettre en quoi Gimp est nécessaire ou en quoi Draw ne te fournis pas ce qu'il faut ? 
> 
> Je pense que l'un ou l'autre pourrait tout à fait répondre au besoin (changement d'orientation verticale, agrément de l'image par éléments, etc.). Donc là c'est juste une question de choix personnel, je n'aime pas trop les outils OOo alors que j'aime bien l'interface de Gimp qui m'est plus familière vu que j'ai souvent fait des petites compos basées sur des mélanges d'images par calques, transparences, etc. Ça peut paraître bizarre mais hier avec Draw je cherchais des fonctions simples de dessins ou bien la signification des symboles de l'interface. Avec Gimp je n'ai pas ce souci.

 

He oui, le problème de 99% des utilisateurs Linux, les interfaces différentes. Du coup quand on est habitué a une application, elle devient le point central (a tort ou a raison).

Bon amusement.

PS : pourrais-tu mettre le post en (resolu), merci.

----------

